# Team Forum Subtitle



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello!

I am not sure how many of you even notice the subtitles for your team's forum, but some of them are just old, don't make sense anymore, or are just pretty lame. We want you, the fans, to come up with suggestions for your team's new subtitle, vote on them, and then we can implement them. If you like the one that's currently in place, just let us know. For those wondering where you can see the team forum's subtitles, go here:

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-eastern-conference/
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-western-conference/

Your current team subtitle: "Welcome To The Valley of the Sun"

Thanks! :cheers:

- Basel57


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't think it makes sense to change em if they're not gonna be seen somewhere in the actual forum of the teams. Like at the top near the logo or something, where they used to be.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Seconded with Joe. No point for the subtitle if you won't even be able to see it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe we can change that?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I agree that there is really no point since not too many people see them anyways. I liked the forum layout better when each team forum was going from the bottom to top with a description over how it is now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully we can change it and add the subtitles to each forum's main page; I'm sure that as of right now, half the people don't know they even exist.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not a very creative guy, anybody have new suggestions?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Might just have to choose something about the Spurs owning us.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Phoenix Suns - "Now taking conspiracy theories."


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

"Where Conspiracy Happens"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I was thinking...

"The Sun Will Rise In Phoenix"

If there are no other suggestions, that'll probably be it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

How bout we just keep the original? I don't like that one Basel.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seuss said:


> How bout we just keep the original? I don't like that one Basel.


That works. :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another one that can be used if you guys like is "Welcome To Planet Orange" though I don't know how much you guys like that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^That wouldn't be too be bad actually. I didn't see it til now. 

This just hit me though. How about, "Mediocrity At Its Best"


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

"Pop's B****es"


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

We need a title that fits how depressed we are.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

As soon as we get enough, we should just make a poll. 

So far, I like mine and Basel's suggestions. 

"Mediocrity At Its Best" 

"Welcome To Planet Orange"

If we can come up something we could actually use about the Spurs owning us, then we could put it up there, too. Pretty sure, they plan to add banners at the top of the forum with it now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Just use my avatar, "Where Heartache Happens"


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

be careful - you all know how long it is before they change these... whatever you pick may be here when your kids start posting on this site.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

"The truth behind the myth"


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Any more suggestions? If there are none within a day or so it will remain the same.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

nevermind.


----------

